# Cultivator brand



## bigdogdf (8 mo ago)

Hello all,

I just bought a set of planters and I can't identify the brand of cultivator frame. Attached is a photo of the tag, I can't make it out. Your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Try posting a couple of photos of the whole machine.
Maybe someone will recognize it.
Also, is this a 3 point implement, pull behind or some other form of attachment?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That would really help. I wonder if it may be something like a Pioneer.


----------



## JimKirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Pittsburgh


----------

